# About Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa ... Computer Science?



## ali007 (May 24, 2012)

Hiya, 

I have a question about the "About Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary)" visa. In the skill set and Institute it is mentioned to have a valid engineering related degree. 

I did my MSc in Software Engineering in 2008 and PhD in Computer Science in 2012 from University of Southampton UK (which is in the institution list). I am 28 yrs old. Can I apply for this visa based on my degrees?

If my PhD is a valid field?

Thank you,


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

ali007 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have a question about the "About Skilled - Recognised Graduate (Temporary)" visa. In the skill set and Institute it is mentioned to have a valid engineering related degree.
> 
> ...


Hi Ali,

Have you got your 476 visa on bases of computer science?


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Indiansite said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also looking for skilled visa Australia And i have done masters in computer science.Please tel me is it possible!


Same here i also did my masters in computer science from UK but i haven't found any satisfactory results on internet regarding 476 for computer science graduates.


----------

